# My Avatar/phot Outlook 2010



## elad2109 (May 14, 2010)

Hi,

How can I add my photo to my Avatr in outlook 2010?
It's supposed to be on my business card, I think

Best Regards,
Elad


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Your avatar? Do you mean you want your picture to be in your signature block or your contact record when you send it to a client?


----------



## elad2109 (May 14, 2010)

There is a shadow-like photo at the header of each mail with all the recipients and senders' photos.

I didn't mean to a photo in the message's body.


----------

